# Caesar Creek Muskie?



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I know that several of you have been fishing at Caesers already this year, has anyone seen a fish yet? Hooked up? Landed? I am not looking for specifics, I would just like to know if anyone has moved a fish yet. I plan on getting out Thursday for my first trip of the year, going to be fishing Sunday as well. 

Pike


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Was there Sunday and the water looked like dirty chocolate milk. Visibility was about 5"-10". Water temps were high 40's to mid 50's some saw higher temps. But no we did not see a fish and neither did anybody that we talked with.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes. Yes/No. No.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Got out yesterday, water was still pretty murky, maybe 8 inches of visibility. No follows. Hopefully we do not get a bunch of rain and things start to clear up. I hope to fish on Sunday.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Blanked last 3 times.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Headed out this sunday hopefully the water clears up some between now and then.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I heard of a guy stickin a 37 or 38"er there in the last 3 days. It's warmin up.

CG


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The same guy got a 34.5" fish yesterday.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Fished on Sunday, water still stained, some places very stained. No muskies, but a friend of mine caught a nice largemouth. Looks like we are in for some interesting weather the next week or so plenty of wind and cooler temps. I think that I will try to get some things done around the house.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I pulled a decent LM, too bad I was Muskie fishing. Don't imagine any of the bass fishermen were using the presentation I had (1.5 oz rat-l-trap).


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Big_B,

Nice LM, looks like it is a little better than the one my buddy coaught, his was right at 18 and really fat. To bad we were not in a a bass tourny.

Pike


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I would feel guilty putting the fish up to my 60" measuring stick so I attempted to use an 18" measuring sticker on my storage lid, the fish's mouth was at zero and the 18" mark was just a little behind the dorsal or anal fins, so I'd add another 3-4".


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I didn't know that there were any bass left in there!


----------

